# Christmas tree ????



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Need some help, ideas please? A bit of background, when my Aussie was 7 months old, he knocked the tree over and ate the ornaments. The vet took out broken glass, 12 straight pins and a jingle bell.

I do not want this to happen again with Ms I'm into everything Nosey Paws. I'm not doing the skirt around it, it would look like a great place to bury a ball. I'm concerned about the ornaments that could be in her reach, the lght strings. The tree will be in my living room.

NO is not in her vocabulary! I've thought of putting the tree in an Xpen, or even not doing a tree at all. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Last year when I put the tree up,
I put it on a small table.
So it would up and away from Paris & Coco who were very young.
And maybe if you put the ornements up higher on the tree just in case.
And no tinsel! 

Putting the tree in an X-pen like you wrote would be good too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been lucky because I've never had ANY of my fluffs bother the tree or the ornaments -- the presents under the tree, however, have been a different matter.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

How about shatter proof ornaments...or do a small tree and put it on a table.. but around an xpen is fine too....Max almost pulled down my tree and he was a few months old..:OMG!:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

When the girls were younger I put the tree in an ex-pen. I'll see if I can find a picture.

Linda

ETA: Found the picture. lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think my biggest fear last year with Tyler's first Christmas was that he would pee on the tree. :eek2_gelb2::HistericalSmiley: Thankfully he had the good manners not to. :smheat:I put it up and then made kind of a wall of presents around the bottom of it. He isn't a climber so he wouldn't mess with them. He didn't touch anything at all. It worked out really well.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> Need some help, ideas please? A bit of background, when my Aussie was 7 months old, he knocked the tree over and ate the ornaments. The vet took out broken glass, 12 straight pins and a jingle bell.
> 
> I do not want this to happen again with Ms I'm into everything Nosey Paws. I'm not doing the skirt around it, it would look like a great place to bury a ball. I'm concerned about the ornaments that could be in her reach, the lght strings. The tree will be in my living room.
> 
> ...


Anchor the tree to the wall with a heavy twine - it doesn't take long and the piece of mind is priceless.



Snowbody said:


> I think my biggest fear last year with Tyler's first Christmas was that he would pee on the tree. :eek2_gelb2::HistericalSmiley: Thankfully he had the good manners not to. :smheat:I put it up and then made kind of a wall of presents around the bottom of it. He isn't a climber so he wouldn't mess with them. He didn't touch anything at all. It worked out really well.


Well some of us weren't so fortunate. The first Christmas we had Scruffy, we brought in this gorgeous balsam tree. It was just in the stand - Scruffy came trotting in to see the commotion. We got it positioned and stepped back. Scruffy looked at us, and I could see his brain turning. He looked at the tree, and again at us like wow look what they did. They brought in a tree just for me! He promptly went under the tree and peed on it! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I do both with my herd of Rescues. I put a small tree up on a table AND put an X-pen around it. My family laughs and shakes their heads, but I'd rather be a bit or a lot tacky, then have one of them get sick or worse from eating anything. Miss Hope would be the one to give anything a try.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I hope my dogs don't read this thread because they will want to know why everyone else has access the living rooms but them! I don't worry about the tree because the dogs can only get near it when they are in the living room with me. But every year when the tree got set up my little Skipper would get soooooo excited, his eyes would light up ... "I don't care about the lights or the ornaments but, wow, Mom, a tree right here in the house for me to mark!!" I had to watch him like a hawk. :w00t:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

MaryH said:


> I hope my dogs don't read this thread because they will want to know why everyone else has access the living rooms but them! I don't worry about the tree because the dogs can only get near it when they are in the living room with me. But every year when the tree got set up my little Skipper would get soooooo excited, his eyes would light up ... "I don't care about the lights or the ornaments but, wow, Mom, a tree right here in the house for me to mark!!" I had to watch him like a hawk. :w00t:


Same here. Petey just LOVES to poop under the tree and if not there, under my dinning room table. NO is not in his vocabulary. Threfore, they will have no access to that side of the house! This is also Cappi and Maxi's first Christmas and they are too young. So tree up but, no access. :thumbsup: they have limits. I also have a gate at top of stairs. I protect the carpets if they come up, THEY LOVE IT! they wear a belly band. no ifs or buts about that. they have never left presents upstairs and I make it a point of bringing them up only after they go # 2 :chili::chili: this has worked thus far.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> How about shatter proof ornaments...or do a small tree and put it on a table.. but around an xpen is fine too....Max almost pulled down my tree and he was a few months old..:OMG!:


That's a great idea!!! I have some from when we got Echo...they aren't bad looking. I mixed with my other ornaments this year but put the tree up on our coffee table up against the wall to keep the from getting tempted 



Starsmom said:


> Anchor the tree to the wall with a heavy twine - it doesn't take long and the piece of mind is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Well some of us weren't so fortunate. The first Christmas we had Scruffy, we brought in this gorgeous balsam tree. It was just in the stand - Scruffy came trotting in to see the commotion. We got it positioned and stepped back. Scruffy looked at us, and I could see his brain turning. He looked at the tree, and again at us like wow look what they did. They brought in a tree just for me! *He promptly went under the tree and peed on it!* :HistericalSmiley:





Maltbabe said:


> Same here.* Petey just LOVES to poop under the tree *and if not there, under my dinning room table. NO is not in his vocabulary. Threfore, they will have no access to that side of the house! This is also Cappi and Maxi's first Christmas and they are too young. So tree up but, no access. :thumbsup: they have limits. I also have a gate at top of stairs. I protect the carpets if they come up, THEY LOVE IT! they wear a belly band. no ifs or buts about that. they have never left presents upstairs and I make it a point of bringing them up only after they go # 2 :chili::chili: this has worked thus far.:innocent::innocent:


:blink::blink::blink: AHAHAHAAAA!!! Tell them those aren't the kinda cookies Santa's gonna be lookin for :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Two years ago I purchased shatterproof ornaments from Walmart for our Christmas tree because I knew London would mess with them (she was very mischevious as a puppy). I still use them because even though London is 3 and Preston is only 1 (but very well behaved), they chase each other around the house and last year a couple of the lower ones fell off.

They aren't the most beautiful ornaments, but they ARE a lot nicer looking than they used to be years ago!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,Rylee likes to "christen" the tree too,he thinks it's like the outside trees.... that's why we have "man pants" on Rylee.
we've been lucky none of th eother fluffs have ever tried to play w/ the ornaments,not sure how we go tthat lucky...

We'll have to have a thread on our trees next. We decorate ours w/ a mixture of ornaments and of course doggie and kitty themed ones too. We put old ornaments on it too, that we had as kids,some are even my mom's from her childhood.

We have a 12 ft tree but I don't know if Al will get it out this year, takes too long just to do the tree,before decorating,we have an 8 ft tree,comes in 3 fold-out sections...up in a snap...doesn't take as long and we don't have to clear out the family room for it lke we do the 12 ft tree.

I love putting the tree up,Al dreads it,but gets into it as we but the decorations on....it's the taking it down, he really hates...


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

My mom and I were just talking about this, this morning. I think I may have to put some gates or something around it. Right now, the x-pen is where there tree goes so some thought is going to be needed. We always get a read tree. I hope Skittle doesn't want to pee on it. We'll know if two weeks when we go get our tree.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls aren't in the living room unless I'm home, so I don't worry about what happens when I'm out. However, Samantha liked to take the ornaments off and play with them so I have "puppy proof" ornaments at the bottom, plus, I hang several bells around the bottom of the tree. If one of the fluffs starts to mess with the tree, the bells tattle on them and I can tell them to leave it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We have never had a problem with Alex and the tree. My daughter's late shi tzu never touched the ornaments or peed on it. BUT she went to drink the water the tree was sitting in.:HistericalSmileyid not hurt her one bit.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Tree*

When it was just my Ladie I used to put the tree between the sofa and love seat. she never peed on the tree skirt or fundled the gifts. But now I just keep them away. I have some angels I bought that are classics and some that were given to me by friends when my son passed away that I really treasure and I would hate it if they broke. My SOLUTION: keep them away!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I could do bells! That would alert me if I were in another part of the house! I had a bell on her collar when she was a bitty baby so I could keep track of her

thanks!


----------

